# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Studera ryska språket i EU

## Hanna

Om man inte vill hålla på och krångla med visum och vill ha nära hem medan man studerar ryska, så finns den här intressanta möjligheten: Ryska språk kurser för utveckling och påbyggnad för din karriär 
Plugga i *Daugavpils,* en fullt ryskspråkig stad* i Lettland*.    Superlätt att ta sig till från Sverige: Färja eller flyg till Riga, sen buss, tåg eller bil i några timmar. Stan är trevlig och folket vänliga (jag har varit där).Uppehället är relativt billigt, kan absolut inte vara dyrare än Ryssland.Ligger nära gränsen till Vitryssland som är ryskspråkigt - vitryskt visum är enklare att få, än ryskt och man behöver inte söka i sitt eget land.Nackdel (för den som studerar ryska) är att all skyltning osv på stan är på lettiska enligt lagen i Lettland. Alla talar dock ryska med varandra.  
En annan möjlighet är staden *Narva i Estland* som också är helt ryskspråkig. Har inte varit där, men det borde vara lätt att ta sig till med färjan från Sverige eller Finland. Det ligger precis på gränsen till Ryssland. 
Praktiskt med den här möjligheten är att man kan komma och gå som man vill utan att ha visastrul varenda gång man vill göra något oplanerat. Nackdelen är språklagarna i Baltikum som gör att miljön inte blir fullt ryskspråkig när det gäller skyltar.

----------


## Fester

Det låter riktigt bra, det är drygt att man bara kan köra 3 månader i sträck till ryssland (om man inte har någon form av studentvisum då). För att inte tala om processen för att ansöka om visumet...
Men det känns som ingenting kan riktigt slå ryssland, det här låter dock som det näst bästa.

----------


## Hanna

Ja, men det är sånt jäkla strul med visum till Ryssland. Jag fick faktiskt inte visum när jag sökte 2011 för att jag sökte i fel land. Det slutade med att jag spenderade mycket längre tid i Vitryssland och Lettland än vad jag planerat. Så mycket mer spännande att komma till Ryssland när det väl blir av.... men det är verkligen synd att man inte kan vara spontan och att man tvingas in i en massa byråkrati. Och jag håller med om att Lettland definitivt är en helt annan sak än Ryssland. Det beror väl på hur mycket tid och pengar man har att lägga på projektet..... Skulle också säga att Vitryssland är underskattat som destination att plugga ryska i - något enklare med visum än Ryssland och mycket, mycket billigt. Känns som Sverige på 70 talet + modern teknologi...! Ukraina kräver inget visum och man kan vara där i 3 månader. Verkligen coolt land med snälla människor, men det är extremt förvirrande med skyltar info och pratande på ukrainska. Det som gör att det är förvirrande är att språken är så lika. Ungefär som att försöka lära sig svenska bland en massa människor som pratar norska... Men Odessa är i princip helt ryskspråkigt och ligger vid Svarta havet. Där skulle jag gärna plugga språk! Eller Jalta...

----------

